# Fun Sunday



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Got to go field training in a great new spot yesterday. Thanks Jim (aka marshmop) for letting us in on your stompin grounds, and for documenting it with photographs 

Here is Slater dry:









Here is Slater wet:









Here are all the doggies:









L-R are...
"Millie" Richwood's Moments Away BISS 
"Sophie" Unicoi's Sail Away Angel CDX TD SH CCA ptd.
"Slater" 
"Fisher"
"Marlo" Topbrass One More Time Around MH**


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, especially love the last one!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great pictures  Looks like a fun day.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Gotta love that intensity in his water entry!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice!! Love to see so many goldens in one spot!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! Slater is so grown up!


----------

